# Handmade Carbide Mini diamond detailer....



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, i had this one in the works for a while now and finnaly found the time to machine this carbide detailer. It was not as easy as the other tools i made, this one was alot more setup and machining time to get the angles just right. Shaft is made of 1018 steel, mirror polish, Handle is made of walnut i got from Robert a while back. the most expensive thing is the cutter $18. 
The final tool for my personal carbide pen turning tools.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

man that looks really great :thumbsup::thumbsup:
you make that walnut look really good
what finish are you using?


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Rus that looks like a professionally made tool, well done!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> man that looks really great :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> you make that walnut look really good
> what finish are you using?


Just spray on poly and nothing else,


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice excellent workmanship.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

All the tools you make look great. This one is right up there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking tool Rus. :thumbsup:

I am interested on how this works for you.

I purchased the EWT Detailer. I am not finding it too useful, other than to attract dust in my drawer.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice looking tool Rus. :thumbsup:
> 
> I am interested on how this works for you.
> 
> I purchased the EWT Detailer. I am not finding it too useful, other than to attract dust in my drawer.


Same problem here!
Tom


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

TomC said:


> Same problem here!
> Tom


Even if I don't end up using it, it won't be an expensive dust collector sitting in my drawer :thumbsup: I havnt had a great need for one, just wanted to make it myself instead of purchasing retail..


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I was wondering if you were gonna be able to pull this one off. It looks great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I was wondering if you were gonna be able to pull this one off. It looks great!!:thumbsup:


Lol, yeah, broke the mill doing so. Once I get some funds available ill make two more and get one coming yur way...


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

looks amazing brotha WELL DONE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful tool. Love the handle.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't even know what to say about this one. It's beautiful is about all I can say. I absolutely love everything about it. Wonderful work.


----------



## stanleyg (Nov 3, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Well, i had this one in the works for a while now and finnaly found the time to machine this carbide detailer. It was not as easy as the other tools i made, this one was alot more setup and machining time to get the angles just right. Shaft is made of 1018 steel, mirror polish, Handle is made of walnut i got from Robert a while back. the most expensive thing is the cutter $18.
> The final tool for my personal carbide pen turning tools.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.



Really looks great and it would be worthful to appreciate your work. Have to say you have a bit inspired me to make something like that myself too.

-----------------
diamond milling


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, here is my .02 on your new tool.

STOP. Stop making these, I am broke dang-it, crud I cant even afford the 3 I ordered from you already, and now you come up with this?. Pretty soon Ill be selling my blood, plasma, hocking stuff....

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That looks great Rus! I'm interested to hear how you like using it. What did you use for the finial? Looks like a copper fitting of some sort.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

stanleyg said:


> Really looks great and it would be worthful to appreciate your work. Have to say you have a bit inspired me to make something like that myself too.
> 
> -----------------
> diamond milling


Go for it,


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Ok, here is my .02 on your new tool.
> 
> STOP. Stop making these, I am broke dang-it, crud I cant even afford the 3 I ordered from you already, and now you come up with this?. Pretty soon Ill be selling my blood, plasma, hocking stuff....
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Lol, sorry,,,


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> That looks great Rus! I'm interested to hear how you like using it. What did you use for the finial? Looks like a copper fitting of some sort.


Yup, copper plumbing cap. And I love using it, Im actually making the full size detailer right now...


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

That's one of the finest DIY tools I have seen anywhere to date. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

hughie said:


> That's one of the finest DIY tools I have seen anywhere to date. :thumbsup:


Thanks hughie,,,


----------

